# Compare: BIC F12/BIC PL-200/HSU STF or VTF



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, 
Got a great link to the BIC PL-200 in the price range I was looking for to get a new sub to complement several behringer 2030P's.

Then, I saw the F12 for a lot less. 
and I am also wondering about the HSU offerings of the STF-2 (forget the VTF-2 --> too expensive).

the room is about 13'x13' but attached to a kitchen that is about another 10' x 13'

Will a F12 "fill" the room sufficiently, or should I just go with the PL-120?
Also, curious how both BIC's match up against the STF-2?

Thanks


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

You usually get what you pay for in subwoofers.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

In that case, how about the BIC Kevlar VK-12 vs. the Acoustech PL-200? They seem also identical with very similar pricing?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

For that price I'd get the Emotiva Ultra Sub 12. Free shipping and a 30-day money back guarantee.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Interesting option:
A dilemma then.
For me and my "ear" I probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference between all 3.
The other 2 offered the BASH amplifier. I see yours offers 300W RMS vs. the 250 of the others. 

I hope some others jump in on this debate. Really don't want to make it more complicated with more options, but just for the hell of it, comparing the 2 I mentioned and yours?


----------

